

The science of optical illusions - soitgoes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11553099 

======
jcroberts
Some of this was covered by Dan Ariely in his TED talk on the "Predictably
Irrational."

[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_ariely_asks_are_we_in_control_o...](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_ariely_asks_are_we_in_control_of_our_own_decisions.html)

